# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  हुर्रे! गूगल हिन्दी इनपुट एंड्रायड के लिए आ गया !

## Rajeev

जी हां! आपने सही सुना एंड्रायड के लिए। अब बस स्पेलिंग लिखकर ही हम अपने फोन में हिन्दी में टाइप कर सकते हैं। ईमेल लिख सकते हैं। एसएम एस कर सकते हैं। नोट्स बना सकते हैं। है ना मजे की बात।

*स्थापना विधि:*

सबसे गूगल प्ले स्टोर से आईएमई स्थापित कर लें। इसका पता है: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...utmethod.hindi

अब Settings > Language & Input में जाएं।

यहां Keyboard & Input Methods के अंतर्गत Google Hindi Input को चुन लें। डिफाल्ट में भी चाहें तो Hindi translation – Google Hindi Input चुन सकते हैं।

अब जब भी आप कुछ टाइप करेंगे तो गूगल हिन्दी इनपुट का कीबोर्ड आ जाएगा। अगर नही भी आता है तब जब टाइप करें तो नोटिफिकेशन पैनल से Select Input Method में जाकर Google Hindi Input चुन लें।


 



*साभार: अंतर्जाल से*

----------


## ashwanimale

वाव! बढ़िया खबर है, अब मैं परचेसिंग कर सकता हूं, अभी तक टालता जा रहा था।

----------


## robin hood

शुक्रिया भाई ,बहुत अच्छी खबर डी आपने

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

good info ....................

----------


## Rajeev

एंड्रायड फोन के लिए गूगल का हिंदी इनपुट एप्प

नई दिल्ली। अब तक गूगल का इंटरनेट पर ट्रांसलिटरेशन का एप्प काफी उपयोगी सिद्ध हुआ। अब गूगल ने एंड्रायड फोन के लिए भी हिंदी इनपुट एप्प रिलीज किया है। इसमें हिंदी कीबोर्ड के साथ-साथ ट्रांसलिटरेशन सपोर्ट भी है। यह एप्प यूजर्स को इंग्लिश कैरेक्टर्स में हिंदी शब्दों को टाइप करने में मदद करेगा और फिर उसे देवनागरी लिपि में बदल देगा। यह एप्प गूगल प्ले स्टोर से डाउनलोड किया जा सकता है और डिफॉल्ट कीबोर्ड की तरह उन सभी डिवाइस में इंस्टॉल किया जा सकता है जो एंड्रायड 2.2 पर आधारित है। *हालांकि यह एप्प तभी काम करेगा जब आपकेफोन में देवनागरी कैरेक्टरसपोर्ट हो।*
इस एप्प में एक टोगल बटन हैजो ट्रांसलिटरेशन में सपोर्ट करता है। इसकी मदद से इंग्लिश कैरेक्टर खुद ही हिंदी में रुपांतरित हो जाएंगे। जब जरूरत न हो तो ट्रांसलिटरेशन मोड को ऑफ भी किया जा सकता है। इसके लिए आपको अपने कीबोर्ड को इंग्लिश कीबोर्ड कंवर्ट करना होगा।
- बटन ए से ट्रांसलिटरेशन मोड को ऑन या ऑफ किया जा सकता है
- ट्रांसलिटरेशन मोड में आप इंग्लिश कैरेक्टर्स मेंहिंदी वर्डस को टाइप करेंगे और एप्प् इसे देवनागरी हिंदी में कंवर्टकर देगा
- ट्रांसलिटरेशन मोड को हटाने के बाद आप केवल इंग्लिश में टाइप कर सकते हैं।
- इंग्लिश और हिंदी कीबोर्ड में स्विच करने के लिए ग्लोब बटन का उपयोग करें।

----------


## satya_anveshi

वाह भाई बहुत अच्छी जानकारी................ अब जो मित्र अपने फोन को रूट करने से डरते हैं वे भी हिंदी लिख पाएँगे। और मैं भी कभी न कभी एंड्रॉयड फोन ले लूँगा :)

----------


## SAAJANN

अच्छी खबर है मित्र

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## devilking78626

मैंने इसे अपने फोन में इनस्टॉल किया है पर ये हिंदी में change नहीं हो पा रहा है. शायद सेटिंग में प्रॉब्लम है. पर ये एक अच्छा एप्प है

----------


## donsplender

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी.....

----------


## prakashdada1979

bhai mere pas nokia c5-03 mobile hai usme hindi likhne ka tarika batao ya koi software batao

----------


## prakashdada1979

bhai mere pas nokia c5-03 mobile hai usme hindi likhne ka tarika batao ya koi software batao

----------


## ashwanimale

> bhai mere pas nokia c5-03 mobile hai usme hindi likhne ka tarika batao ya koi software batao


प्रकाश जी, फोन का ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम सिम्बियन s60v5 है | 
अपने काम के सोफ्ट्वेयरस www.getjar.com से प्राप्त करें |

----------


## pkj21

achhi jankari hai

----------


## sujeetcs

VARV NICE AND COOL

----------


## kongrui

अच्छी जानकारी

----------

